

The Escape of ArrayList.iterator() - xvirk
http://psy-lob-saw.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-escape-of-arraylistiterator.html

======
wtetzner
It's a rather annoying problem in general. When your view into your software
alters the behavior of the software, how can you be sure you're measuring
actual program behavior?

~~~
nitsanw
A healthy distrust in profilers is a good starting point. Having decent
external measurement and using it to test with/out profiler attached is also
recommended. Some profilers are less intrusive than others. In this particular
case the issue should be visible in GC logs, which should always be monitored.

